# What’s the minimum height requirement in 2019?



## Vanillestorms (Jul 15, 2019)

What’s the minimum height requirement in 2019?


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 15, 2019)

Depends on a country.

5'10 minimum in the West.


----------



## Death (Jul 15, 2019)

Depends on your looks.

A Male Model face can get away with being 5'7. A high tier normie can get away with being 5'9. An average dude has to be 6ft+.


----------



## MrCucumber (Jul 15, 2019)

Same as it's always been, 5'10 or at least 3 inches taller than the girl but ideally 5-6 inches taller than her.

OFC there are some excepts for example I saw a hot girl with a good looking guy and she was like an inch taller than him and he was about 5'10. But he HAD FACE (she had face but not really body, tall skinny).


----------



## spaceboy (Jul 15, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> What’s the minimum height requirement in 2019?


Predicted on 2020 is 6'4. Its over.


----------



## Peachy (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm 6'3 in shoes and I don't feel like I'm making it


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 15, 2019)

Peachy said:


> I'm 6'3 in shoes and I don't feel like I'm making it



Where do you live?


----------



## Peachy (Jul 15, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Where do you live?


US


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jul 15, 2019)

5'2


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 15, 2019)

Peachy said:


> US



 cut the bullshit then.


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> 5'2



I can't believe i'm saying this but i Heightmog you. (by an Inch)


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 15, 2019)

My height 5:9/5 or 176 cm 

When I was 173 last 2 years I was invisible


----------



## Peachy (Jul 15, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> cut the bullshit then.


I'm 6'3 and still have trouble with women because I'm not symmetric at all from the front. I have god-tier side profiles but it's two different profiles and from the front I look like 2 different people


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jul 15, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> My height 5:9/5 or 176 cm
> 
> When I was 173 last 2 years I was invisible


You’re still invisible from what I see


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 15, 2019)

Peachy said:


> I'm 6'3 and still have trouble with women because I'm not symmetric at all from the front. I have god-tier side profiles but it's two different profiles and from the front I look like 2 different people



Yeah but that's not height related is it? saying you're 'barely making it at 6'3' implies something very ridiculous.


----------



## Peachy (Jul 15, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Yeah but that's not height related is it? saying you're 'barely making it at 6'3' implies something very ridiculous.


In some of my classes at my uni, I feel like I'm average height because most people are either my height or they're 6'4-6'7


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 15, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> My height 5:9/5 or 176 cm
> 
> When I was 173 last 2 years I was invisible


I'm 175cm but I'm not invisible.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 15, 2019)

Peachy said:


> In some of my classes at my uni, I feel like I'm average height because most people are either my height or they're 6'4-6'7



Must be some tall class then, but none of the Females are even close to your height right? that's all that matters.


----------



## spark (Jul 15, 2019)

I'd say 5'11. 5'7+ game is possible but quite a bit harder.


----------



## buflek (Jul 15, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> I'm 175cm but I'm not invisible.


im 176m and also not invisible, in fact i actually get approached quite often in a country where my height is below average


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 15, 2019)

buflek said:


> im 176m and also not invisible, in fact i actually get approached quite often in a country where my height is below average


Yeah I ignore the tallcels coping here.

Glad to be good looking and average height rather than tall and average looking. 

I enjoy the mirror.


----------



## Peachy (Jul 15, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Must be some tall class then, but none of the Females are even close to your height right? that's all that matters.


I'm into tall girls like 5'10 and above, so it's tough when there are taller guys around


----------



## buflek (Jul 15, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> Yeah I ignore the tallcels coping here.
> 
> Glad to be good looking and average height rather than tall and average looking.
> 
> I enjoy the mirror.


if you are above the height of the average females u are set.

even turbomanlets like jeff nippard had like a 8/10 gf


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 15, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> You’re still invisible from what I see


😂😂🖕🏻


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 15, 2019)

5ft 11 boyo in Germany absolute minimum


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 15, 2019)

buflek said:


> if you are above the height of the average females u are set.
> 
> even turbomanlets like jeff nippard had like a 8/10 gf


Even still my manlet friend slays more than anyone I know. That's why I don't listen to this nonsense. He is 5'4.


----------



## fobos (Jul 15, 2019)

*6'2*


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 15, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> Even still my manlet friend slays more than anyone I know. That's why I don't listen to this nonsense. He is 5'4.


No fucking way 5 ft 4 slays theres is absolutely no way


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 15, 2019)

at LEAST 6 ft


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 15, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> No fucking way 5 ft 4 slays theres is absolutely no way


Yeah bro. He steals girls from chads. It's crazy to watch when we are out.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 15, 2019)

fobos said:


> *6'2*



Why not 6'1? there's negligible height difference between 6'1 and 6'2.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jul 15, 2019)

Death said:


> Depends on your looks.
> 
> A Male Model face can get away with being 5'7. A high tier normie can get away with being 5'9. An average dude has to be 6ft+.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 15, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> at LEAST 6 ft



6ft in US is 5'10 because Americans height fraud all the time.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 15, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> Yeah bro. He steals girls from chads. It's crazy to watch when we are out.


I'd love to see that, sounds like a manlets dream tbh no offense


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 15, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> 6ft in US is 5'10 because Americans height fraud all the time.


im talking actual 6ft, which pretty much means 6 2 bcause people height fraud


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 15, 2019)

For male-male competition:

6'3

For attracting women:

5'10


----------



## william (Jul 15, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> For male-male competition:
> 
> 6'3
> 
> ...


spot on tbh. after 6'3" heightmogging gives you a huge advantage


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Jul 15, 2019)

Peachy said:


> I'm 6'3 and still have trouble with women because I'm not symmetric at all from the front. I have god-tier side profiles but it's two different profiles and from the front I look like 2 different people



No height for your face bro


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jul 15, 2019)

6'1


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Jul 15, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> For male-male competition:
> 
> 6'3
> 
> ...



Not true at all. For male-male competition, the ideal is just to be as big and menacing looking as possible, but 6’3 with a heavy body is good of course. For attracting females, jfl if you think the ideal is 5’10. No female thinks 5’10 is ideal, it’s more like 6’2 or 6’3.


----------



## gymcel (Jul 15, 2019)

7'3


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 15, 2019)

gymcel said:


> 7'3



Cope life begins at 9'2+


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 15, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> What’s the minimum height requirement in 2019?


5’10 perhaps.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 15, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Not true at all. For male-male competition, the ideal is just to be as big and menacing looking as possible, but 6’3 with a heavy body is good of course. For attracting females, jfl if you think the ideal is 5’10. No female thinks 5’10 is ideal, it’s more like 6’2 or 6’3.



He didn't ask ideal, he asked minimum.

6'2 is ideal


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 15, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> 6'2 is ideal


No it’s not.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 15, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> No it’s not.



What's ideal then?


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 15, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> What's ideal then?


6’5.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 15, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> 6’5.



legit tbh, I was just coping


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 15, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> 6’5.



I agree but only if its proportional, being proportional at 6'2 is better than being unproportional at 6'5.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jul 15, 2019)

Who cares it’s not like you can change it


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Jul 15, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> My height 5:9/5 or 176 cm
> 
> When I was 173 last 2 years I was invisible


I was 1.68 at 18 at twenty i was 1.78 cm Not good height but much better than being 1.68 cm jfl


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 15, 2019)

AustrianWolf said:


> I was 1.68 at 18 at twenty i was 1.78 cm Not good height but much better than being 1.68 cm jfl



Should i Cope with this? how did you grow so much after 18? was all just Genetics or did you do something to influence it?


----------



## spark (Jul 15, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> legit tbh, I was just coping


No you weren't. I'd much rather be 6'2 than 6'5.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 15, 2019)

i'm 6'0 

In 2019 i'm a manlet


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jul 15, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> i'm 6'0
> 
> In 2019 i'm a manlet


LOL you’re not 6' if you feel like a manlet


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 15, 2019)

spark said:


> No you weren't. I'd much rather be 6'2 than 6'5.



:coping:

He's 6'4


----------



## spark (Jul 15, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> :coping:
> 
> He's 6'4



6'4 and still intimidated by a chick.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 15, 2019)

spark said:


> 6'4 and still intimidated by a chick.



Beyond over if true.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 15, 2019)

spark said:


> 6'4 and still intimidated by a chick.



You'd be too if she had a pointy knife
One stab on the wrong place and you're dead before getting to hospital


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 15, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> LOL you’re not 6' if you feel like a manlet



I am 183cm 6ft exactly and every day i go outside i get hight mogged somtimes.


----------



## MrCucumber (Jul 15, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> LOL you’re not 6' if you feel like a manlet



Maybe in Denmark


Mr_Norwood said:


> somtimes.



Just LDAR dude


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jul 15, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> I am 183cm 6ft exactly and every day i go outside i get hight mogged somtimes.


Well obviously you’ll get mogged *sometimes*
I am 5'9 / 5'10 and I get mogged by females daily


----------



## spark (Jul 15, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> You'd be too if she had a pointy knife
> One stab on the wrong place and you're dead before getting to hospital


If I were an uber chad I don't think I would. Just use your reach advantage and grab her arm.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 15, 2019)

spark said:


> If I were an uber chad I don't think I would. Just use your reach advantage and grab her arm.



Would it be worth risking getting a scar on your gigachad face though?

Just run

Face > reputation


----------



## spark (Jul 15, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Would it be worth risking getting a scar on your gigachad face though?
> 
> Just run
> 
> Face > reputation


I think if he used his reach (assuming he knows how to fight) he'd be only risking a scar in his arm (which is still dangerous af). The thing is that if I were just hot I would never behave like that, I'd have to be a one tough motherfucker as well since that behavior is always going to get you into confrontations and quarrels. It's quite pathetic for him to be abusive towards her while being twice her size yet once she grabs a knife he is crying for mercy.


----------



## Lelek (Jul 15, 2019)

5'10


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 15, 2019)

Peachy said:


> I'm 6'3 in shoes and I don't feel like I'm making it


your face isn't making it.


----------



## samm735 (Jul 15, 2019)

fobos said:


> *6'2*



half an inch away over for me tbh


----------



## Tricksterr (Jul 15, 2019)

Depends where you live imo

US/Southern Europe: 5'11
Northern Europe: 6'0+


----------



## fobos (Jul 15, 2019)

samm735 said:


> half an inch away over for me tbh


will remain virgin forever


----------



## looksmaxxed (Jul 15, 2019)

if she can reach your cock without standing on a stool, you're too short


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 15, 2019)

looksmaxxed said:


> if she can reach your cock without standing on a stool, you're too short



LOL wtf!? did you draw that?


----------



## You (Jul 15, 2019)

47


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Jul 15, 2019)

looksmaxxed said:


> if she can reach your cock without standing on a stool, you're too short



Saved the picture


AustrianWolf said:


> I was 1.68 at 18 at twenty i was 1.78 cm Not good height but much better than being 1.68 cm jfl



How did you manage to grow this much after 18? Did you have late puberty or did you use HGH or something?


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 15, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> LOL you’re not 6' if you feel like a manlet


Low IQ. If you get heightmogged regularly you’ll feel like a manlet regardless of your height. 
6’0 is perhaps an inch or two higher than the average height of a male in western countries, I think @Mr_Norwood lives in the U.K. so it’s not unusual for him to feel like a manlet.


CarlSagan96 said:


> Saved the picture
> 
> 
> How did you manage to grow this much after 18? Did you have late puberty or did you use HGH or something?


I think @AustrianWolf just really lucked out and that’s it.


----------

